# Don't tell my husband



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I can do it with:


two words, **** you.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

"This is my boyfriend" (true story)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That Waitress is hot!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

My husband isn't home. (yes, true story)


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I have social anxiety


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

AffinityWing said:


> I have social anxiety


I know this is a just for fun thread but I just want to say that this isn't necessarily the date-killer that some here believe it is. That can easily turn into a pretty interesting conversation, you might even find out that your date has some mental health issues of her and you can bond over that. When 1 in 10 adults are taking an anti-depressant, this really doesn't have the stigma that it might have had once.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am currently pregnant


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

AffinityWing said:


> I have social anxiety


This one is a killer


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> I know this is a just for fun thread but I just want to say that this isn't necessarily the date-killer that some here believe it is. That can easily turn into a pretty interesting conversation, you might even find out that your date has some mental health issues of her and you can bond over that. When 1 in 10 adults are taking an anti-depressant, this really doesn't have the stigma that it might have had once.


I don't believe it is for everyone, but I think it would be a pretty big killer for most trying to date people who are wired to be social creatures. And that's not even from just saying "I have social anxiety", but because of the way you'd act because of it beforehand too. If it wasn't such a date-killer, how would you explain so many people here on SA still being virgins and never having been in a relationship, including those who try to put themselves out there more?

There are other factors to take into account that being in a long-term relationship with someone with a mental illness, like financial costs, understanding aside so a stigma isn't even the only problem. If anything, one who would just jump in a relationship with someone with a mental illness without any sort of consideration would also be a date-killer themselves. What sort of medication how many people take does not inherently lead me to believe they all understand the severity of their disorders very well.



Overdrive said:


> This one is a killer


Yeah. I can definitely see myself in a situation of being avoided like the plague and being looked at like a lunatic if I should ever say bring that up to the wrong person.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I am married already.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"...."


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha "no words at all"


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

My ex was better


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

Does this look infected?


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

Oops. Juicy fart. Sorry.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"i'm in massive debt"

"i cheated 15 times"

"i have a felony"

"i'm a gang member"

"i went to jail"

"i lose interest easily"


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm gonna murder you


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it big enough.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

These are great 😅


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I have an STD.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

do you even lift?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hello, I am here.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Wait in line please.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"i'm a drug addict"

"weed should be outlawed"

"tweaking is a hobby"

"i'm a porn addict"

"i have gambling problems"

"i am a prostitute"

"i believe in God"

"God does not exist"

"i enjoy being lazy"

"abortion should be outlawed"

"i believe in abortion"

"i'm in anger management"


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

You looked better online.


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

What's on my lip?


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

My toenails taste funny.


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

I almost never vomit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol @PrincessV. xD

Want a meth cookie?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

****. Forgot the roofies.


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

I have crippling anxiety. yes, this could be good but at the same time we don't want to have a 30 minute discussion on that topic unless of course you're both equally deranged but this doesn't exactly create attraction. Friendship perhaps.


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Convicted? No, never convicted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I am HIV positive.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You look different awake.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

"We still live together." (referring to ex-girlfriend, true story)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I just **** myself.


----------



## Serenixity (Nov 13, 2016)

I dated your dad.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I brought my mom.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I actually enjoy sex.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I secretly place pillows between us once he falls asleep for the past few years. But he does have a great and stable job so..


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I am extremely frigid

I don't give head


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Trooper said:


> I am extremely frigid
> 
> I don't give head


LMAO at the latter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ omg that would be a deal breaker for most *cough*


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I took t'red pill. (Yorkshire accent to make it 4 words).


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> LMAO at the latter.


>


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

what's your bloodtype?

I have that outfit!

I am your father!!! (lightsaber sound effect)

Prison changes a man.


I am pretty bad at this


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> what's your bloodtype?


That would be a normal question in Japan. Blood type is like asking what's your sign.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

You are paying, right?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Will you marry me?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a cold sore.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I love Donald Trump.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Come meet the triplets!


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

Whatev said:


> You look different awake.


Pffft This one's great


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Look under the table


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are contractions one word or two words?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Need to **** brb


----------

